# FM Transmitter people what do you use for a sign?



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Was thinking of doing a FM transmitter this year with some music on it and was curious what you guys use to advertise which station people should tune into?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My Mr just printed some out and we put them in ziplocks and attached them to the fence. You could buy nice document protectors from an office supply, or make a changeable board or something. People loved the FM transmitter by the way. It was real easy and was a huge hit.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I have used lawn signs I got from VistaPrint.com. Cost about $25 on sale.

It was 2 signs on CoroPlast. Built a wood frame and backlit the signs. Frame was a bit fancy so I ended up spending a total of about $65

I have also used the plastic lens sheet from lights that you see in a suspended ceiling. I put letters cut from vinyl sheets on them. You can have the letters cut out at a sign shop. You can cut them by hand which is hard to do. I used my wife's Pazzle. You can also cut the letters on a Cricket cutter. Once again I out the sign in a wood frame and backlit it with christmas lights.

This one looked great and ran a total (frame sign, led lights, etc.) of $70.


----------

